# Cisco PIX 506



## Jdokan (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been to Cisco site and follow their instructions..not helping....I'm missing something....Any experienced Cisco folks out here that may help?  This is personal not business.....I have a 506E that I'm trying to recover the password on...don't wish to lose the existing config..
I have the bin file loaded to the root of my tftp server..
I address the pix (x.x.x.x)
I address the server (y.y.y.y)
gateway..........
can't ping......I have both IP's on the same network 192.168.254.x
I know the pc nic works....

this has been VERY challenging.....starting to get frustrated....


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2009)

What are Cisco's instructions? Can you paste them here?


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 9, 2009)

If it's anything like Cisco Pix 501, you'll need to have console access via a COM port on your computer and you'll need a program capable of TFTP.

I've only done it once and it was about 4 years ago so I'm not sure how much help I can be but I'd be curious to see what Cisco's instructions say.


----------



## crushing (Oct 9, 2009)

This may be the Cisco page you are already using, if it isn't, maybe it will help:

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products...ducts_password_recovery09186a008009478b.shtml


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 9, 2009)

same page....my cosole connection allows me to configure the IP's ok...the problem seems to be connecting from the e0 i/f to the tftp svr....I know the nic is good, I'm using SolarWinds for my tftp svr & the .bin is in the root....that part is all ok...
I am missing something on the cat5 side........I configure SW to use the tftp side nic same entry as the tftp server IP....
this is going to be embarassing when I finally get it resolved.....


----------



## crushing (Oct 9, 2009)

"I am missing something on the cat5 side."

Cross-over cable popped into my head when I read this sentence.  I'm afraid I won't be much help with this.  Good luck!


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 9, 2009)

this would make sense...between F/W and "other" device.........not sure...researching...thanks for the thought...


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 9, 2009)

Well one question that pops into my head is what version of the IOS is on the PIX?


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 9, 2009)

looks like I do need a x-over....have to make one....thanks for all the input


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 12, 2009)

used a x-over and still get the same response...can't ping the PIX interrface from the tftp server.....this Friday we're moving our Colo...will have a Cisco Engineer there..hopefully he'll give me some ideas.....


----------

